# Help with Kit 74 (V2)



## DugDaThug (Oct 1, 2009)

If anyone knows the whereabouts of any documentation on the Kit 74, please share it with me.

I've a newly built Kit 74 attached to my PC running Vista (this could be the problem...don't really know). As soon as I power the Kit 74 one of two things happen... either all relays activate (all leds lit) or they all blink.

I've tried using the tools that came with it, but nothing seems to work (also tried VSA and Helmsman.

Freaking out this close to H-day.

DP


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised at all if Vista was the problem. I've had no end of problems with it. Can you test the board on a Win2K or WinXP machine?


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

The only documentation is on the Kits R Us website
http://www.kitsrus.com/pdf/k74v2.pdf

The relays will all be on when you first plug the board in. You need to use software to control each of the channels. Try Vixen http://www.vixenlights.com/ and load the parallel port drivers.

You can check the BIOS settings for your parallel port as well. Also check the DoItYourselfChristmas forum http://doityourselfchristmas.com/forums/index.php. They might have some posts about troubleshooting the Kit 74.

I use two for my Christmas display and have no had any problems. I have a sense that the problem may be Vista and not the board.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Download yourself a TinyXP to fit on a USB stick and run it off that - much less hassle!


----------



## Welp (Aug 25, 2007)

what does the board do with only power pluged in.. no other cables?


----------



## DugDaThug (Oct 1, 2009)

*only power*

The unit seems to do nothing without plugging it into the PC.


----------

